# Sacred 2



## Walenwood (12. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
Dies ist für alle Sacred 2-Gamer.
Ich habe da mal einige Fragen:
Was ist der höchste Level?
Wenn ich den höchsten Level habe ist dann fertig mit dem Game?
Gibt es Instanzen?
Und zum Schluss: Gibt es einen PvP-Modus?
Vielen Dank fürs beantworten und wenn ich Fehler beim schreiben gemacht habe ignoriert sie einfach  (bin erst 12   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Oktober 2008)

1.99.
2.Ja in etwa wie in dieablo 2 gibts noch batlenet also noch bischen arena aber ist halt kein MMO was ewig fesselt,
3. dungeons schon aberd es  ist kein mmo also keine instanzen.
4.jo via batlenet


----------



## EspCap (12. Oktober 2008)

Hui, dass ein zwölfjähriger eine bessere Rechtschreibung hat, als viele Erwachsene hier, erstaunt mich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klassentechnisch wurden ja nur der Seraphim übernommen, oder? 
Hat jemand eine Liste mit den neuen Klassen?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Oktober 2008)

alle Klassen


----------



## Realtec (12. Oktober 2008)

mich schreckt der kopierschutz schon ab , dieses game zu kaufen
das ist ja noch schlimmer als bei spore ô.o


----------



## EspCap (12. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> alle Klassen


Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Schattenkrieger hat ja schon verdächtig was vom Prince of Persia im dritten Teil, vom Aussehen (die Schattenform 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (12. Oktober 2008)

Realtec schrieb:


> mich schreckt der kopierschutz schon ab , dieses game zu kaufen
> das ist ja noch schlimmer als bei spore ô.o



Spore hat nen kopierschutz? Ôo


----------



## Madrake (12. Oktober 2008)

Walenwood schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Dies ist für alle Sacred 2-Gamer.
> Ich habe da mal einige Fragen:
> Was ist der höchste Level?



kann ich nichts dazusagen... - ich weiß nur das es bei den unterschiedlichen Spielstufen unterschiede im Maximallevel gibt

also z.B.

Bronze bis 200
Silber bis 250 usw

(Charakter können von Bronze auf Silber ohne weiteres übertragen werden - wie es aber ist wenn man einen Charakter der z.B. Level 250 ist und auf Bronze spielen möchte, das z.B. nur bis Level 200 geht ist kA^^)



Walenwood schrieb:


> Wenn ich den höchsten Level habe ist dann fertig mit dem Game?



nein - man startet im Normalfall mit Bronze - danach Silber - dann hat man GOld freigeschaltet usw.
wie bei Diablo man startet mit Normal schaltet Alptraum frei danach Hölle



Walenwood schrieb:


> Gibt es Instanzen?



hm wenn du sowas wie Dungeons meinst - also Minen größere und kleinere ja... - jedoch mehr oder weniger auch für Solospieler



Walenwood schrieb:


> Und zum Schluss: Gibt es einen PvP-Modus?



ja - siehe PvPkiller Server
im moment gibt es aber noch so paar Probleme mit der Serverlobby - die aber Ascaron schnellstmöglichst beheben will...

Thema CD-Schreibschutz - ich find den CD-Schutz um allemale besser als solche Kopierschutze die man ohne weiteres "clonen" kann - bzw. umgehen per CD-Hackprogramm oder Keygenerator usw.


für das du "erst" 12 Jahre bist schreibst du sehr direkt, und freundlich... oO - sehr selten ist soetwas bisher...^^

mfg Madrake


btw. spiele selber Sacred 2 und bin davon fasziniert, persönlich find ich das besser als Diablo 2



Edith fügt noch einen Link ein, und fragt mal die Community ob man Sacred 2 als ein MMO einstufen kann, auch wenn die Server noch nicht so laufen wie diese sollten^^


----------



## Walenwood (12. Oktober 2008)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hui, dass ein zwölfjähriger eine bessere Rechtschreibung hat, als viele Erwachsene hier, erstaunt mich schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Danke für das Kompliment:  *freu*


----------



## Walenwood (12. Oktober 2008)

Madrake schrieb:


> kann ich nichts dazusagen... - ich weiß nur das es bei den unterschiedlichen Spielstufen unterschiede im Maximallevel gibt
> 
> also z.B.
> 
> ...






Danke vielmals auch für dein Kompliment.    *freu (zum zweiten Mal)*


----------



## Cleglo (13. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage: lohnt es sich die Collectors Edition zu kaufen oder sollte ma nbei der Normalen DVD bleiben?
Welche Vorteile bringt die CE?


----------



## Walenwood (14. Oktober 2008)

Cleglo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe eine Frage: lohnt es sich die Collectors Edition zu kaufen oder sollte ma nbei der Normalen DVD bleiben?
> Welche Vorteile bringt die CE?





*grübel* Du ich habe keine Ahnung.


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> 1.99.


Falsch. Im Schwierigkeitsgrad Bronze geht es bis zum lvl 200. Im Silbernen Modus bis 250.


----------



## Madrake (14. Oktober 2008)

Cleglo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe eine Frage: lohnt es sich die Collectors Edition zu kaufen oder sollte ma nbei der Normalen DVD bleiben?
> Welche Vorteile bringt die CE?




hm Vorteile der CE...

- man hat im Multiplayer eine laufende Spielertruhe (der Sklave) - wie ein Pet (nunja kann man auch drauf verzichten an jeder Ecke gibts einen Händler, bei dem man seine Waren verkaufen kann, und wenn es wirklich zu viel wird zum rumschleppen, kann man den ganzen Müll auch "unter dem Händlerpreis" in der Pampa verkaufen) also das Pet ist eher naja zum Posen wie gesagt...
- eine Ancariakarte auf der Rückseite das Motiv von Sacred 2 (DIN A 4 und bissi größer aber nicht ganz DIN A 3) - nette Karte^^
- Elite Grafik - es wird gemunkelt das diese trotzdem nicht so gut ist - wie die höchste Grafikeinstellung des normalen Spieles - Elite Grafik ist aber nur was für Highend PCs
- Artwork Buch (viele tolle Bilder)
- Tattooset (wers nötig hat...^^)
- Hörspiel "Der Schattenkrieger" (tolle Sprecher...)



hm glaube das wars...


mfg Madrake


btw. wenn du keinen Wert auf die Karte bzw. Artwork und Hörspiel legst lohnt sich dann nur das normale Spiel. Weil in diversen Grafiktests, siehe auch PCGames, haben diese kaum nennenswerte Grafikutnerschiede zwischen Elite und höchster Auflösung der Normalverion gefunden...


----------



## Cleglo (14. Oktober 2008)

Madrake schrieb:


> hm Vorteile der CE...
> 
> - man hat im Multiplayer eine laufende Spielertruhe (der Sklave) - wie ein Pet (nunja kann man auch drauf verzichten an jeder Ecke gibts einen Händler, bei dem man seine Waren verkaufen kann, und wenn es wirklich zu viel wird zum rumschleppen, kann man den ganzen Müll auch "unter dem Händlerpreis" in der Pampa verkaufen) also das Pet ist eher naja zum Posen wie gesagt...
> - eine Ancariakarte auf der Rückseite das Motiv von Sacred 2 (DIN A 4 und bissi größer aber nicht ganz DIN A 3) - nette Karte^^
> ...


hmm vielen danke ersma
werde mich dann wohl erst im Laden entscheidne, aber so ne Karte ist doch was feines^^


----------



## Infernallord (21. Oktober 2008)

ist die welt wieder so riesig wie beim ersten teil? ich hatte den teil damals aus der computerbildspiele
und dachte dass kannste ja mal fix in ein zwei nächten durchrocken.... pustekuchen ich hab 2 wochen gebraucht xD


----------



## Kurta (21. Oktober 2008)

Kann wer einen Link geben ( falls das nioch nicht getan wurde) wo die Systemanforderungen aufgelistet sind? , danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madrake (21. Oktober 2008)

Infernallord schrieb:


> ist die welt wieder so riesig wie beim ersten teil? ich hatte den teil damals aus der computerbildspiele
> und dachte dass kannste ja mal fix in ein zwei nächten durchrocken.... pustekuchen ich hab 2 wochen gebraucht xD



also erstmals ja... - die ist wieder so riesig 10 Kapitel (davon sind 2 kleinere dabei)
Akt 1 - 3 ist eher "Einführung" - erst mit Akt 4 beginnt das Spiel... - Levelanpassung Mobs und dein Charakter... - alles andre wird so in Akt 1 - 3 grau - grün bereich sein.


Aber wie schon Sacred 1 gibt es fünf Schwierigkeitsstufen auch auf den Servern!!!

Bronze: für Leute die gerne auch ne Tasse Kaffee neben dem Zocken trinken möchten...
Silber: für Anfänger/ Fortgeschrittene
Gold: Standard Sacred Modus (erst freigeschaltet wenn Silber durchgespielt wurde)
Platin: Profi Modus (erst mit absolvierter Gold Kampagne freigeschaltet)
Niob: Willkommen in der Hölle, Spieler^^ (erst mit absolvierten Platin freigeschaltet)




			
				Kurta schrieb:
			
		

> Kann wer einen Link geben ( falls das nioch nicht getan wurde) wo die Systemanforderungen aufgelistet sind? , danke biggrin.gif



Link -> hier

btw. es gibt Grafikunterschiede zwischen minimal Grafik und sehr hoher Grafik, aber auch die minimalste Grafik ist super!!!


mfg Madrake


----------



## Tuminix (5. November 2008)

Hhm, der Kopierschutz ist ja wirklich übelst... Dacht ich könnt mir das Game für meine langen Nachtdienste auf mein Notebook packen. Aber da man zur Installation einmal mit dem Inet verbunden sein muss, was mit meinen "alten" Ding dank defekter Hardware nicht möglich ist, darf ich anscheint auf das Vergnügen verzichten... 

Ps.:
Bevor nun jemand meint, ich sollte auf der Arbeit arbeiten, keine Sorge, arbeite in Bereitschaftsdiensten, da gibt´s mehrere ruhige Nächte, in denen wirklich nichts passiert.. xD


----------

